# Anyone know of any livery yards in kent.. higham/hermitage road?



## xgemmax (27 November 2014)

Hi Everyone

Been looking to move my horse to this sort of area and found a few on the internet. One of which is called Hermitage Lane stables but the phone number doesn't work that I found, does anyone know if this is still running/have a current phone number for them?

Or know of any others Higham or Rochester way? Needs to have a school

Thanks


----------



## xgemmax (28 November 2014)

Just bumping in case anyone knows of any


----------



## xgemmax (2 December 2014)

One more bump!


----------



## Montyforever (7 December 2014)

There's pond cottage (not sure if they have a website or not but should be on Facebook if not) and Oakleigh farm. Cant think of any others off the top of my head! Don't know if they have any spaces but worth a try!


----------



## JoClark (21 December 2014)

There's a few on hermitage road. Pond, rutherfords and an other. Very little grass as chalk land however doesn't get very muddy. 
Mine is on Oakleigh, there are about 7 different yards on Oakleigh. More mud but more grass. Depends what your after??


----------



## xgemmax (5 January 2015)

Forgot I made this thread! Thanks do you know if oakleigh have any spaces at the moment? Really just want somewhere I can ride so somewhere with a school and turnout x


----------



## neddy man (5 January 2015)

try www.liveryfinder.co.uk or www.liverylist.co.uk


----------



## xgemmax (5 January 2015)

neddy man said:



			try www.liveryfinder.co.uk or www.liverylist.co.uk

Click to expand...

Nothing close on either of these really


----------

